# Okay, how the **** did you guys get the PAC AA GM44 harness to fit???



## Bobbyeggertonson (Mar 7, 2018)

I have been struggling with this for hours trying to put the radio back with the new harness attached. Did you guys cut into the plastic behind the radio? Because it is NOT going in for me and I'm incredibly frustrated. The worst part is, I'm not even trying to fit the LOC back there. I extended the wires so that I can put in in the glove box, which worked out fine. I'm literally only trying to put the radio back in with the new harness attached and had zero luck. Some PLEASE help. I'm about to completely give up even trying to put a new stereo system in the car.


Edit: Aaaaand I've posted this to the wrong sub forum out of frustration. Someone please move this to the Gen 1 section. Thanks.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Bobbyeggertonson said:


> Edit: Aaaaand I've posted this to the wrong sub forum out of frustration. Someone please move this to the Gen 1 section. Thanks.


Done.


----------



## Bobbyeggertonson (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bobbyeggertonson said:


> I have been struggling with this for hours trying to put the radio back with the new harness attached. Did you guys cut into the plastic behind the radio? Because it is NOT going in for me and I'm incredibly frustrated. The worst part is, I'm not even trying to fit the LOC back there. I extended the wires so that I can put in in the glove box, which worked out fine. I'm literally only trying to put the radio back in with the new harness attached and had zero luck. Some PLEASE help. I'm about to completely give up even trying to put a new stereo system in the car.


Did you ever get anywhere with this? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## slow15rs (Mar 13, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Bobbyeggertonson said:
> 
> 
> > I have been struggling with this for hours trying to put the radio back with the new harness attached. Did you guys cut into the plastic behind the radio? Because it is NOT going in for me and I'm incredibly frustrated. The worst part is, I'm not even trying to fit the LOC back there. I extended the wires so that I can put in in the glove box, which worked out fine. I'm literally only trying to put the radio back in with the new harness attached and had zero luck. Some PLEASE help. I'm about to completely give up even trying to put a new stereo system in the car.
> ...



I had to cut the right side of mine back about 2 inches and remove the backing plate. I don't have the cover on and it sits right under the vent and is easily accessible. Use a dremmel and cut careful and shouldn't have an issue


----------

